# Bristol Radical History Zone



## butchersapron (Sep 7, 2010)

This is a whole section on the top floor of the Bristol Anarchist Bookfair this coming weekend:



> 11 - 12.00noon: *‘Every Cook Can Govern’: From Athens to the Electoral Lottery*
> by Dan Bennett (BRHG)
> Cheerleaders for parliamentary democracy often hark back to semi-legendary ‘golden ages’ as a foundation of the modern electoral process. Do these myths have any basis in reality & what relevance do they have today? Bennett uncovers the hidden history of Athenian popular democracy and proposes a modern alternative.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2010)

yer not having the good dr back to speak about from feudalism to industrial capitalism?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 7, 2010)

Good god no. In the pipeline is a series of events on class struggle in the 70s sometime in November though. Will post up details when finalised.


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 7, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yer not having the good dr back to speak about from feudalism to industrial capitalism?


 


butchersapron said:


> Good god no. In the pipeline is a series of events on class struggle in the 70s sometime in November though. Will post up details when finalised.


 
Funnily enough Bristol Radical History Group (the main man) has just had an article in Mayday 5 published recently (summer 2010) - so Butchers has got fek all to do with whether I attend Bristol events or not, or my relationships with decent people in Bristol. I never spoke to Butchers (B4 or after) last time I did a gig in Bristol....

You lot are wierd! But then you know this... None of you can get over me Its quite amazing really, it still has the capability to shock me ie. the lengths you ships of fools will go to....


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Sep 12, 2010)

This was the best part of the bookfair for me. Excellent stuff! Shame all the  socialising and other workshops meant I missed some of the talks.


----------

